# [SOLVED] can't connect to Local Area Connection



## sjwannabe

my mom's laptop was working just fine last night but it just stopped working in the morning
it can't connect to the internet...
its connected to our wireless network though
it can't connect to the local area connection
anybody know whats wrong??


----------



## OutlawTechie

*Re: can't connect to Local Area Connection*

Try the obvious first:

Replace the Ethernet cable if you have one spare (or try the existing cable with another machine)
Reset the modem/router
Take the laptop to a friends to find out if its the laptop or modem/router which is at fault.

Or...

Have you set the ip address and dns manually? If your unsure, and using XP, go to Start, Control Panel, Classic View, Network Connections, right click on the Local Area Connection and choose Properties, go to TCP/IP settings and choose Properties. Change the settings to let Windows automatically assign the laptop's IP address and dns server.

The main thing is to trial and error to find the problem. Its either the laptop hardware at fault, or software settings, or the modem/router connection (when you connect wirelessly are you sure your connecting to YOUR router?? and not your neighbour's) etc etc etc.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: can't connect to Local Area Connection*

For XP, try this and then test the wired connection again.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



After it's connected to the router or modem, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## wondercorn

*Re: can't connect to Local Area Connection*

Thx a lot. I did just like you did and Viola My Problem Solved in 5 minutes. Thank you for you and hallelujah for google.com for give me this wonderful site. ray:


----------



## CVLN SASTRY

Thank You, John Will. This method worked for me too. Greetings from C V L N Sastry in Kanchipuram (City of a Thousand Temples) in South India


----------

